# Play Fighting... Really...



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

If you didn't know any better you'd think that my 2 were trying to kill each other... But it's all a game to them...
Those teeth and the growls are all for show as the whole time both their tails were wagging... ...

If I walked up to them in the middle of this they both just simply stop and look at me as if to say 
"What..!!! Can't you see we're busy playing"... .. LOL...
Or if I rattle the cookie jar they'd stop in a heartbeat, both looking for a treat... :...


*#1









#2









#3









#4
*


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh they sure are looking fierce


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

looks like they are having a blast, i'm very familiar with the "Can't you see we're busy playing" look


----------



## 58loosy (Apr 18, 2010)

So cute, keeping each other healthy, my springer 10 yrs and golden 10 mos, they always go at it, they do sound loud, and the teeth it is so funny, the springer will all of sudden stop, he is probably telling her I'm pooped little one, of course she is as big now.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Looks like they are having a great time! Fantastic pics. They are so crisp and I love the contrast between the green grass and the beautiful gold!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw, cute pics! My guy plays like that too...it really raises some questions from guests. "They're fighting! They're going to hurt each other!!" Then, like you said, you walk out there and they look at you like, "hey what's up?" and then it starts all over again.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

We get that a lot at our house, too.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

My two younger guys (Austin and Lincoln) always look like they're trying to kill each other but fortunately now, it doesn't escalate into anything more serious..... I love watching them play!!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks everybody, but to assure you again, even when they grab each it’s only lightly as I’ve actually had my hand in there one day and it’s like they only just grab... 
But like I said it looks very ferocious, but it’s all harmless fun between them and there is never any anger...
They have been doing this for years and some of their facial expressions make my wife Jude and I just crack up laughing as we know that they are really only 2 big softy's... LOL...

*#5*









*#6* This is an old photo, but this was taken straight after one of there battles... ...










*#7* Now does this look like 2 ferocious dogs... Hmmmm...... LOL...


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

They do look like they are going in for the kill but since I witness that here on a daily basis it is nothing new to me. Great pictures.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Great action shots. #3 is fabulous.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I have seen it before too....but it still does look they are trying to kill each other.  I often use the cookie jar sound to stop my two as well...so to them I bet they think hey if we fight and make lots of noise Mom will get us a cookie


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> They do look like they are going in for the kill but since I witness that here on a daily basis it is nothing new to me. Great pictures.





rik said:


> Great action shots. #3 is fabulous.





janine said:


> I have seen it before too....but it still does look they are trying to kill each other.  I often use the cookie jar sound to stop my two as well...so to them I bet they think hey if we fight and make lots of noise Mom will get us a cookie


Thanks, I guess those who have 2 or more pups have seen this play before... ...
I still laugh looking at these as I know what they are really like...


----------



## julinem (Sep 4, 2009)

They are so cute. Good action photos! My two are notorious for play "fighting" too. They even throw a chase into it.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

How cute, mine use to do that also.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

I think they look ferocious, but it should be great exercise.
Karen


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

We have fights to the death just like that all the time 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5O-dKMX5Ko


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

This is definitely a familiar scene.. my boys are really good at putting on their fighting faces and looking like ferocious beasts but then they flop down together for a good cuddle right after LOL


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

Great pictures (as usual)!!!! I also love your website (the motorbike pictures are great, too!)

And what a fun to see those two friends playing! Keep them coming.

Heike


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm glad to hear that mine aren't the only 2 that look like this at times... LOL...
They are just way too funny when your watching them act like this especially when you know what they are really like... Two big softies...

Thanks Heike, glad you liked the photos on my Blog site... 
I usually try and add some every week...


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

Although these battles for dominance do sometimes end in death, it is necessary for the survival of the species. It is natures way of ensuring that only the strongest dog will pass on its genes to the next generation


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Everyday occurance in my house!


----------

